

Why productivity fades with age: The crime–genius connection - crizCraig
http://personal.lse.ac.uk/Kanazawa/pdfs/JRP2003.pdf

======
elmindreda
Or it could be more complex than that, like for example people getting stuck
in the area where they found their initial success.

<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html>

------
lookACamel
So where does politics fit into this?

